# metal tins for round lotion bars



## Dorit

so far the cheapest tins I've found are at Wholesale Supplies Plus, 1oz set for $.67. I'm ok with the price but lids keep coming off, I tried to squeeze them a little but not a great solution. Have you gotten good tins for the price?


----------



## hsmomof4

That seems to be the issue with those tins. You can also check places like Papermart, I think they have them, too.


----------



## MF-Alpines

Can't say if they work any better, but you can get a better price at www.sks-bottle.com.


----------



## eam

What is you put a piece of paper - say something like a deli wrap square - in the bottom of the tin, then put your bar in so that the corners come out the tin in a decorative fashion. Would the cover fit more securely? 
Elizabeth


----------



## Dorit

sks is .$24 cheaper but you have to buy more than I need at this point. and thanks for the link. I may try the paper, but I might have trouble with storage and it getting crushed and dont want to spend time trimming it, so Ill think about it. thanks


----------



## [email protected]

Don't forget to figure in shipping.  WSP has no shipping charge...didn't check on the others. Have you tried calling them and telling them what the problem is? I'm sure they'd prefer to know than to lose a customer. Is this normal with those tins? I buy larger tins for candles and usually the lids slip on and off nicely. I had one batch, however, that was a bear to get the lids on and off. So tight it creates a vacuum. I had to open some at shows for customers (I think they were afraid of *breaking* it before buying it--LOL). They were stuck on TIGHT!


----------



## jdranch

I don't like lotion bars so don't make them routinely, but when I did/ do make them, I used the round roll up from Elements. I love Elements- good prices, fast shipping. I think WSP had some similar on close out. You might test them out to see if you like them...


----------



## Dorit

What is ELements?


----------



## hsmomof4

http://www.elementsbathandbody.com/


----------



## Aja-Sammati

Best prices on small orders of those that I have found is at specialtybottle.com and papermart.com. I have used them for butters and never had a problem with the lids. I am curios as to when the lids are coming off and causing a problem. (Just for info- papermart has the cheapest deal on 4X6 shrink wrap bags.)


----------



## Dorit

The WSP tin tops never do sit once put on, I have to squeeze them to make them smaller.
thnaks for the links.


----------

